# Pigeons Nesting - Moving and I'm Afraid It Will Be Removed



## craine (Feb 13, 2017)

There has been a nest in the corner of my balcony for about 2-3 months. There were two babies and now they look almost fully grown, but I do not think they leave the nest or fly yet. The only difference between them and the parents is that their eyes are completely black, rather than the yellow eyes the parents have. Perhaps a bit smaller, but almost impossible to tell. 

They have been fine up there but now I am moving in a week and I am afraid the new owners will remove the nest. They did an inspection and they were concerned about the "mess" the pigeons made and were adamant about getting rid of it! It makes me so sad... 

My question is this... If the babies are old enough and they do end up removing the nest, will they be able to survive okay or be abandoned?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you post a photo of the babies to determine the age?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If they are flying with the adults, they should be fine. If they are just thrown out and aren't flying, then they adults may still feed them, but they wouldn't be safe on the ground anyway probably. Too easy for a predator to get, unless it is a very safe area.


----------



## craine (Feb 13, 2017)

Marina B said:


> Can you post a photo of the babies to determine the age?


Thank you both for your replies... 

This is as good as I could get! They made their way up to the shelf above where they were..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hard to tell age from that. Hopefully they are almost ready to go. That's really too bad for them to reach this age and then be pushed out.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Looks as if they will soon learn how to fly, hopefully within the next couple of days. If not, plse beg the new owners to give them another week or so and then they can clean up.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's really all you can do. Let us know how it goes.


----------

